# Progress Shots of a Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry asked as did a couple of others if I would post some progress shots of making the scalloped vase. So here ya go. 

I hope it explains it well enough for all to understand. Basically I took snap shots as I progressed. Anyway here is a green one I did today. I was going to try different colors but found out india ink and transtint dyes don't work well together so went green till I can order some other colors of transtint dye in.

Also on this one I messed up and wasn't paying attention. To much attention to the camera and getting my shots. I parted off the vase before I made a detent for the lid so it will be like the red one with no lid.

Well here goes. As you can see I mount a blank which this one is 4 1/2" X 4 1/2" X 5 1/2" long. It is then turned round. From there I start shaping the outside profile. Once I get it pretty much where I want it I mount a steady rest as when I hollow the inside profile it cuts down on the chatter a bunch. Once the profile is where I want it I remove the steady rest and go thru with sanding. I start here at 120 grit up to 400 grit. Once this is all done and I am satisfied I then take the tool rest to center height. I then begin to mark a mark for each detent. Once this is done I find something round that will give me a quarter circle. This happens to be for me a solder wick container. Once these are marked and I am satisfied I then move to the oscillating spindle sander and sand away all the quarter circles to form the scallops. Once this is done it is returned to the lathe and sanded one more time to remove pencil marks with 320 and 400. I then apply the dye to the piece and use a sharpie for the blackening of the scallops. It is then parted off leaving a short 3/8" tenon with will be glued into the base and makes it solid. 

From there I take a piece of 2 X 2 X 6 maple, poplar, etc and start making the knob if I do a lid and the base. I just keep working the opening for the vase to sit into the base until it fits snugly and has a good seat. Both the knob and base are dyed with black india ink. Couldn't get all the pictures on this thread so you will see them in the next one.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

*Progress shots of vase*

The last two pictures are the vase glued to the base. I use only titebond III when I glue wood and have never had a piece come apart. Haven't had good luck with CA glue. This vase is dyed green and hopefully will show up better once I get the total finish on it which is going to be lacquer. It has one shot on it now and will get probably about 7 more light coats. 

I hope it will help anyone that would like to try one. Any questions please ask away. Thanks.


----------



## azcusnret (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for the information and instructions


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Bernie:

I am quite envious of your skills! Man, I wish I could make things as beautiful as that vase!

Very well done!!!

Cassandra


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks AR and Cassandra. AR I hope it will help and as Harry is always prodding me to make these. I do hope they will help someone make some of these. They are a fun little project and if I can keep some of them out of the wife's display cabinet I think they would sell right nice. 

Cassandra all you have to do is follow the pictures. You can do if I can.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

BernieW said:


> Cassandra all you have to do is follow the pictures. You can do if I can.


It takes a little more than that. Little things like a lathe, room to set up the lathe, turning tools, nerve to round a square block, patience, time, et cetera. 

My next woodworking project is likely to be a Greenland paddle for my kayaking. I am booked for a one-day course on making this style of paddle.

A picture of some Greenland paddles: greenlandpaddles

Cassandra


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is a wonderful photo-shoot Bernie and as soon as my present project, a vertical shoe rack to hold about 25 pairs is completed I will have a go at one of those vases. I just popped into the shed to see what suitable stock I have, there is plenty of 3" x 3" and 
3.5" x 3.5" pine to have a go at, it should take stain OK.By the way Bernie, you can fit 20 shots per screen, when the first 10 have been uploaded, repeat the process.


----------



## azcusnret (Jun 7, 2009)

How is the rim and base finished.....Indian ink?


----------



## azcusnret (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm blind in addition to not reading directions.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Didn't realize that so that will make it much easier. Give it a go Harry. You will do just fine at it. I have no doubts.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Bernie, that sure doesn't look like a NOVA DVR lathe you're working on to me!?! Coulda sworn you had a DVR.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rusty I had 3 lathes and just sold my Rikon. I had the Rikon midi, Jet 1220 and the Nova DVR XP.


----------



## falconcrest woodworks (Aug 23, 2010)

*gives me hope*

Wow, again I have another piece that inspires me. thanks!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Michael. These are really pretty easy to make and fun to make. The 5 I made with the scallops have all been sold. Woohoo. So I will be making some more that will be plain wood and others that will be dyed.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

good little tutorial Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Gal.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. I actually have everything I need to do one of these, except for maybe the time... and the learning curve. But this is very inspiring and the detailed pictures are highly appreciated.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Tony. They are actually pretty easy to do. I doubt you would have any problems.


----------

